
A Houston megachurch shut out flood victims. A Twitter storm opened it - blimey74
A Houston megachurch shut out flood victims. A Twitter storm opened it<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theguardian.com&#x2F;commentisfree&#x2F;2017&#x2F;aug&#x2F;30&#x2F;houston-megachurch-shut-out-flood-victims-twitter-storm?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Submit_to_HN
======
blimey74
He says "God's got this" so everything is going to be OK!

